# DIY buff?



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't know where to put this so if it needs moved so be it.

Anyone ever tried making your own Buff?
The standard size and xl are to tight for my big head/neck. Looked online only found a couple tutorials but just wondering if any OGF ers have tried it. If so what fabric and what type of stitch.
Thanks


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

angler69 said:


> Didn't know where to put this so if it needs moved so be it.
> 
> Anyone ever tried making your own Buff?
> The standard size and xl are to tight for my big head/neck. Looked online only found a couple tutorials but just wondering if any OGF ers have tried it. If so what fabric and what type of stitch.
> Thanks


I would by XL,cut and sow wedge where you need expand.
for worm I would use ell paca material or wool.
or you can go to trift store pick a sweather and modyfi to buff.


----------

